# [FIXED] Oblivion Crash on Windows 7



## Grim077 (Jan 16, 2010)

[FIXED] Oblivion Crash on Windows 7

1. Install oblivion.

2. Go to the oblivion install directory and move it in to this path.

From. 
C:\Program Files (x86)\Bethesda Softworks\Oblivion

To. 
C:\Drive\Installed Games\Bethesda Softworks\Oblivion

You will have to create these folders.

3. Then change the "Oblivion.exe" to "UT3.exe".

4. Start the game.

Then your done it's should work on windows 7.

Enjoy! :chgrin:


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Would it not create problems if you just move the entire game? Why not install the game directly into the 'new' filepath?


----------



## Grim077 (Jan 16, 2010)

no i haven't had any problems with moving it. but you can install it into that directory. i just moved it and renamed it and it works perfect for me.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

The reason it was probably crashing for you is due to Windows not allowing full permissions in the default 'Program Files' folder.
Installing the game to any custom directory should work. 
I'm also not sure why you renamed it UT3. That shouldn't have any effect at all.

Also, Oblivion does create a registry entry that records its' installation directory. So installing it in one location and then moving it might cause problems.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Thats why I suggested installing it to the 'new' directory.


----------



## Coleenh (Apr 28, 2012)

I tried this fix and it does NOT work for me. I even uninstalled and re-installed into newly created directory (per above info) and although it will open - when I get to a certain point, (entering the sewers after the King dies) Right at the point of trying to enter the sewers, it crashes EVERY SINGLE TIME! What else do I need to do to FIX THIS???


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

See FAQ #13 here: Oldblivion

More detailed instructions in this thread: http://www.oldblivion.com/sm/index.php?topic=6579.0


> Open your Oblivion.ini, located in My Documents/My Games/Oblivion
> 
> Find and Change these settings to look like this:
> 
> ...


If this causes the water to turn purple, see FAQ #16.


----------



## Coleenh (Apr 28, 2012)

You're the best Koala - thank you! It worked! I haven't noticed yet if I have purple water, but I can deal with that if I can just play the darn game! Thanks very much for the info and the links, it is VERY appreciated!


----------

